
Audible-visuals: Audio visualizer experiments - animationwill
https://github.com/soniaboller/audible-visuals
======
pininja
I was just reflecting the other day how I’ve missed music visualizers. Thanks
for sharing! My research that night didn’t bring me to these.

~~~
gugagore
I remember once making a VHS tape of the output of a PlayStation when you put
an Audio CD in it. It makes some visualizations like this. I brought it to
school because I thought it would look cool in our morning announcements,
which were put on by students.

I didn't realize it, but I miss music visualizers too.

------
acomjean
I though this audio spectrum visualization was well done. the “mic” mode is
fun to sing/whistle into. I’m not sure it works on mobile though..

[https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Spectrogram/](https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/Spectrogram/)

